# Can anybody help?



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

**NEW ALERT WITH ACTUAL PHOTO**
MILO, Staffie, male, 3 years old, brindle with white on chest, paws and around neck. Milo was being walked on the park area at the back of Mousesweet Close, Dudley DY2 9JU on 19.01.13 between 00.00 and 00.30hrs. His owner was approached by 4 youths wearing hoodies, they threatened him saying they were going to take his dog. As they approached the dog, the owner released Milos harness and told him to run. Milo ran off into the wooded area towards Darby End Road, two of the youths chased Milo and the other two chased the owner. There have been no sightings of Milo so we are classing him as MISSING PRESUMED STOLEN. 
CONTACT K9 Search UK on 07988 433187 or email [email protected]


----------



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

i hope the poor dog is found soon i live about 10 minutes from Dudley so will keep an eye open for him.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

The search is over, Milo was found dead in a canal, so very sad.

R.I.P Milo x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sad ending.!
Hope the scum who wanted to take him get their just reward.
My heart goes out to his owner.

Run free Milo-so sorry that you had to find out that not all "humans" are kind.
Maureen


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

What a heartbreaking end to the story 

Sleep tight Milo xxxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

RIP Milo, my heart goes out to his owners at this very sad time.
Truly heartbreaking. xx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

omg im crying reading this. RIP Milo his poor owners


----------



## flashy123 (Nov 13, 2012)

wow that's awful. So sorry r.i.p x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Rest In Peace Milo....


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

This makes me so angry. I'm so sorry for Milo's owners.

RIP beautiful Milo.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so so sad. Condolences to his owner and family. They must heart broken.
R.I.P Milo and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a dreadful story; what shocking times we live in. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

Its very heartbreaking news to hear. Good Bye Millo


----------

